# APC UPS to keep major components running during power outage



## Methodical2 (Feb 11, 2019)

I have been thinking that I may need to acquire some sort of battery backup for my aquarium filter(s) and heaters. Since I have the APC UPS for all my computer equipment, I figured this may be a good starting point. Are there other better options there that you'll use to keep your filter and heaters running as long as possible during and outage. Any thoughts on this?

Thanks...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Generator. The UPS is not going to be up to the job.

If you don't want a generator but want SOMETHING, then you can get a battery air pump for an air stone.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Check out the Champion 100565. I'm tempted to pick one up.

It can run a 25% load for 10hrs on 1 gallon of gas. I could run my tank 1hr on / 1hr off less than the 25% load on a gallon a day.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Methodical2 (Feb 11, 2019)

Ok. Thanks. I guess I have some more research to do.


----------

